# GT #7 (11/14): (3-3) Los Angeles Lakers @ (6-2) Houston Rockets



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Box Score/Highlights:*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap08_113_lalhou.asx?"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap08_113_lalhou.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>







​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I will not be shocked if we get blown out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kurt said:


> Both teams are coming off losses, and both are playing two games in two nights.
> 
> I think we play the Rockets tough, but lose by around 12 points. I'm sure Rockets are pissed off losing to the Grizzlies.



Phil = Set rotation, we go down by 5.

Phil = His normal rotation, we get blown out by 15 or more.

I'm thinking about going. But I'd hate to spend all that money and see the Lakers get raped.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

So when is Fisher going to be taken out of the starting lineup?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

This is a good matchup for us though. The rockets offense is basically Tmac isos and Yao posting up and passing out for the rest of the team to shoot 3's. Alston, despite his speed will be relegated to a jumpshooting role so he won't burn us. We have strong big men that can handle Yao. Although Tmac might have an ok game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Last time we played horrible, without Odom, and lost by 2 against a healthy Houston team.

I don't think tonight we can play that bad because we already played the worst game of the year last night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers trail their current season series with Houston 0-1 after splitting last season’s series with the Rockets 2-2 for the third time in four years. The Lakers have not lost a season series with Houston since 1996-97 (1-3). This will be the 179th meeting between the Lakers and Rockets with Los Angeles holding a 119-59 series advantage. The Lakers are 4-6 against the Rockets in their last 10 overall games. At STAPLES Center, the Lakers are 10-7 all-time against the Rockets, 5-5 in their last 10. In Houston, the Lakers are 7-3 in their last 10 games and are 4-3 all-time at Toyota Center. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 18-10 against Houston. Kobe Bryant has scored 40 points or better in three of the last four games against Houston, including two games of 53 points. Both games broke his own series mark of 52 established at STAPLES Center in February of 2003. In 36 career games (31 starts) versus Houston, Bryant is averaging 26.8 points per game, 36 points shy of 1,000 for his career against the Rockets. Earlier this year, the Lakers opened the regular season against the Rockets for the fifth time (3rd time at home), going 1-4 in those games. Most recently, the Lakers lost to the Rockets 93-95 10/30/07 on a Shane Battier three in the final seconds. Previously, the Lakers defeated the Rockets 99-91 at the Great Western Forum on opening night of the 1998-99 season (2/2/99) while losing 11/1/91 @ Houston (121-126 OT), 11/1/86 @ Houston (102-112) and 10/30/81 (112-113 2OT).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*

We lost game one to Houston so we know there is room for improvement. If we want to become an elite team in this league our defense and rebounding must improve. We cannot allow teams to have extra possessions over the course of the game whether due to our turnovers, defensive lapses, or giving up offensive rebounds. Another obvious area that we need to improve from our first game against Houston is the free throw shooting. Free Throws are a great time to put points on the board to extend a lead or cut into a lead.

Houston likes to play from the elbow areas offensively so we must fight them for that position and when they do catch the ball apply some pressure to make their passes difficult. We did this some of the time in the opener but some of the time against one of the better teams in this league gets you beat. We must out hustle them on every play. Hayes, Battier, Wells, and Scola are aware of the offensive threats that Yao and McGrady are so when the shots go up these guys like to crash the offensive boards and they hurt us like that in game one. We can fix that.

We need to limit our turnovers, in the first game we had twelve. However, some of our shots were like turnovers. We either shot too quick, or it was not the right shot at the right time. We need to execute our offense. If we simply make sure to get the ball from one side to the other against this team we will greatly improve our chances for success.

Here's the scouting report from our first game with Houston this season on 10/30/07.

The Houston Rockets bring a new coach, a couple new players, and a new sense of purpose to STAPLES Center tonight. Former Sacramento Kings coach Rick Adelman is in charge of this talented group and he brought his familiar playbook with him. The Rockets added power forward Luis Scola (acquired via trade with San Antonio). This 27-year-old rookie is a good fit, as he is well experienced (outside of the NBA). Mike James brings some fire to the backcourt and Steve Francis is a potent offensive minded guard. This team still revolves around Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady, although Bonzi Wells has shown some signs in the preseason of being that all-important third weapon.

Coach Adelman has completely revamped the offensive philosophy of the team while maintaining most of the defensive strategies from the Van Gundy regime. The Rockets are a semi-disciplined running team, similar to the Spurs, in that they want to push the ball up the floor but not with the purpose of getting off a quick shot like the Phoenix Suns. This early in the season this goal is still a work in progress. Their ability (or inability as the case may be) to take care of the ball will be something to track tonight. We need to force some turnovers and capitalize on them. In transition, when T-Mac is handling the ball they like to run some early/quick screen and rolls which are called “DRAG”. We need to make sure we are getting back defensively so we can be in the best position to stop this dangerous early offense option. McGrady is very effective in these situations because he can stop behind the screen and shoot the deep three, he can penetrate to the basket and finish strong, and he is also willing to penetrate and pitch out to open shooters (Battier, Head etc.)

One of the familiar plays that we will see tonight is called “C” or “CORNER”. Some teams just call this “Sacramento Action” because of the proficiency that the Kings used it under Adelman. The Big man (5) on the strong side can be at the elbow (We refer to it as the pinch post position) or slide down to a low post position. The guard (1) hits the wing and cuts to the strong side corner. On the post feed the two small players run various actions and simply read the defense. For example the wing (2) can then screen down for the corner and slip to the basket (diagram). Once the defense is so focused on stopping the strong side action they have a series of sequences to operate out of the weakside (the Kings used to love to free up Peja Stojakovic this way – the Rockets will get McGrady (3) some looks with it)

Another play that we will see is their “TURNOUT” for Yao (5). The Rockets will post McGrady, Wells, and even Battier on occasion but the bread and butter of their post game is Yao. In this play Houston can simply enter the ball to Yao on the strong side and space the floor or they can swing the ball and set a cross screen (3) to get Yao and the defense to move. The extra part that we need to pay attention to is the screen the screener action for the man who sets the original cross screen for Yao.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar should be able to give Tmac problems on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Lamar should be able to give Tmac problems on both ends of the floor.


We were saying the same things about the Spurs perimeter players.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Where did you get that game thread picture? Did you make it, or is there somewhere to get one?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit! that should have been 2 fouls on Mac! Bull****!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That block was clean


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w215/bbirnbaum/275626805_m.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Damn you Kwame!!!!!!!!!!! Dunk it!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God Kwame is useless on offense..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sure is quiet in here for an ESPN game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, I thought the game started at 6:30. What have I missed so far? We're winning, so something good must be happening, right?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers dont look good at all...the passing is ok but everything else..Like Kobes turnovers..


Jesus Christ.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Damn, I thought the game started at 6:30. What have I missed so far? We're winning, so something good must be happening, right?


No you havent...we arent playing very well and Yao/ Tmac have like all their points..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, how did Kwame make it into the NBA. I mean how could so many scouts be this wrong?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> No you havent...we arent playing very well and Yao/ Tmac have like all their points..


Story of the last 3 games ill tell you that


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's 0/5? That's not good. At least it seems like our turnovers are down from what happened last night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

There we go Radman!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm just happy Kobe has some free throw attempts unlike last night.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Umm Bonzi Wells stepped on the line on that last basket...I rewinded it...and who was in front of him..the women ref...im not saying anything..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Double Post


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

yes!! 3 on Battier!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

that was weird


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Radman!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

cmon guys. too many fouls!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice putback Drew!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar is ballin'!

10 point lead right now. I like what I see!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar lighting them up from 3 point range!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar is fired up and pissed case Basel didnt give him player of the game last night.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Houston is shooting great....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Farmar is fired up and pissed case Basel didnt give him player of the game last night.


Glad he's trying to prove me wrong tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum is 14th in the league in rebounding. Nice!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

O God no....Kwame is in....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar want the starting job..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Kwame can run hard at least. AHAHA


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

farmer, wow


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yao Ming is the new Dwayne Wade with fouls I swear to god....You heard all ball yet its a foul? Come on..


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

btw, I think the lakers have one of the best post defenses in the league (not necessary help defense), but in terms of defending low post scorers, not many are better than us right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just a side note, but did anyone see LeBron's stat line tonight?

39 points, 13 rebounds, 14 assists, but the Cavs lost. 

Anyway, I'm so glad to see the Lakers playing well right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Just a side note, but did anyone see LeBron's stat line tonight?
> 
> 39 points, 13 rebounds, 14 assists, but the Cavs lost.
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad to see the Lakers playing well right now.


Christ. Get that man some help.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe heating up...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Just a side note, but did anyone see LeBron's stat line tonight?
> 
> 39 points, 13 rebounds, 14 assists, but the Cavs lost.
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad to see the Lakers playing well right now.


yup he's in the same situatio kobe was in two years ago...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe making it look easy!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, I love when Kobe gets hot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

:sadbanana:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I wish there as someway we could trade Kwame for Darko


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame finallly!!! i ****ing dunk!!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe's playing some of his best basketball in awhile. He's passing and shooting at all the right times


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I ****ing love Kobe Bean Bryant.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KOBE WITH THE BLOCK ON YAO!!! 

Niiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe rejects yao!!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

that's a poster right there, i hope I can find that image


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, that was a bad pass by Kobe. We were just up 18, and now it's 13. We need to keep the lead into double figures going into the half.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn lets see if we can push this lead to 20 for the half!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn! Mac is injured.. hope hes alright.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope T-Mac's okay...I hate seeing one of my favorite players injured.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

looks like he may have hyper extended it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

What the hell is with Kobes Turnovers...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's had one hell of a second quarter.

He started 1/7, and now he's 7/15.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> What the hell is with Kobes Turnovers...


He only has 2 turnovers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

:sadbanana:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, where was all this play last night?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> He only has 2 turnovers.


Im talking on the season as a whole...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Im talking on the season as a whole...


Ah, okay. Yeah, sometimes his passes are just way off. He tries to make a fancy play a little too much at some points, but you take the good with the bad, and thus far, Kobe is having a great season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I tell you what, this tempo the Lakers run is at least enjoyable when it's working.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

luv our energy. kobe's hot, hope he doesn't get too caught up in the pull-up. Lamar looks good. Jordan looks GREAT. keep it up. hope T-mac is OK.


oh yeah, what does Ronny have to do to get some minutes? 7 pts, 2 reb in 9 minutes? Phils gotta get a better balance with him, Luke and Rad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

T-Mac done for the night. Good for us, bad for Houston.

Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, I need a beer. This is just unbearable


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Love that little 15 footer by Ronny!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

they say its a strained elbow for mac.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently the Lakers don't want to take advantage of the fact that Houston is under-manned.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not sure what Kobe was trying to do there...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's quite amazing how horrid Kwame is on the offensive end.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Take Kwame the **** out!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, Kwame makes watching games tough.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is in now, so hopefully he provides something for us on both ends of the floor. Looks like Mihm isn't playing tonight?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! Put in the second squad! We were playing better with them!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God enough with the tOs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How we're playing this bad and still leading, I have no idea.

But I do know that we need to ****ing win this game and go to 4-3 on the season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hate Vilot Palmer


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

put in Vlad and Farmar and tell them to shoot away!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

and Phil listens to me!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So sad....


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

sugar shane!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Make you ****ing free throws!!!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes Moe!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WTF was that. HOLY CRAP


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad shot to end the quarter, but Mo Evans' three was big for us.

4-point lead heading into the 4th quarter. Lakers need to step it up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike James is ya'lls best friend


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We had a horrible 3rd and still came out of it with a lead. Lets clean it up Lakers! No more Turnovers!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are terrible..we are blowing our lead to a Tmac-less Rockets team..:raised_ey


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a feeling that Battier is gonna kill us this quarter....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice. We start the quarter off with a turnover. 

No, wait, I mean two turnovers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it just me or is Violet Palmer calling a lot of late fouls on both teams?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We looked so good... Now we look like the Sonics.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Play Some f'ing Defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Deke just had a sick block.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently we only like to miss free throws against the Rockets this season. Pathetic.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** man!! Make a free throw please!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It looked like he got more blocked by the rim.

Can someone make a free throw please?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My my, we suck. We're going to lose this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We want steve? WTF is wrong with the people in Houston?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

...****.... we dont deserve to win this game..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Rofl at Evans.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Moe with the finger wave!!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jesus Christ. How is this possible..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What do we want... *MOE* EVANS

sorry. I felt like doing that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> What do we want... *MOE* EVANS
> 
> sorry. I felt like doing that.


:lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bonzi is killin us!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Put in Kobe please!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Bonzi is killin us!


It wouldnt be the only thing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How in good god did he make that?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Omg!! Wtf was that! Stop babying Yao!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Fatigue has set in clearly a number of players playing absolutely stupid basketball tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God F'ing Damnit


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I seriosuly want to knock lamar and Walton up side the head right about now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like Battier is teaching Hayes to flop...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

our offense has mentally locked up right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Omg....its a ****ing flop party!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom with two straight charging calls. That's awesome.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lamar Odom has no clue at all. 

Nothing is working on offense except for watching Kobe go 1 on 3. 

odom is traveling, the centers can't do anything. Vlad isn't hitting. 

Maybe try Evans again. he did hit that 1 trey

Tmac leaving the game realy screwed up our game because our defense was set for that style of play.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Go back to fisher and put Ronny back in is the call right now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike James is keeping you guys in this game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe versus Yao. 

Whomever plays better their team wins.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe with only 2 fts tonight...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These last 3 minutes or so are going to drive me nuts.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame's playing tremendous defense on Yao.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

At least Fisher knows how to hit free throws.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PLease make these freethrows. PLEEEASSSEEE!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Finally Kobe gets a call..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe at the free throw line?

A sight for sore eyes!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My goodness the game is getting uglier by the second.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** Violet Palmer.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** Gas


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank God Yao is missing free throws tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yao has gotten some bogus calls tonight. Great defense by the Lakers and Yao gets bailed out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> **** Violet Palmer.


My feelings exactly she's been a gutless ref her whole career. She let oldman Bavetta overrule her.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets goo Lakers!! LETS GO!!! *clap clap* Lets go Lakers!! LET GO!! *clap clap*


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We need this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Such a bonehead play by Fisher. Why are we looking for Kwame late in this game?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

WTF was that FISH!!!!!!???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom fouls out. That's just ****ing fantastic.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what kind of pass was that Fisher. 

And why are we playing Bonzi so close.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damnit Odom


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the BIG shot. BIG!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is so damn good


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Why take kwame out then Bynum put no body on Yao at all.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Come on guys....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hold On To The Freaking Ball


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is getting crazy. I do not want the same ending as the opening night matchup.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****[email protected]@@!!!!!!! More TURNOVERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ha


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what the **** are we doing. 

Fisher with another brain lock, Kobe not being patient enough with the mishandle. 

We are overplaying Bonzi he's killing off the dribble. 

free throw misses are saving us so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

GOD DIUEOHICHWOhcewiohc9ehciuoehcvioehciuhjpij OIHFIOUEWHJ*U(HYWX)Ohech


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We are getting plain lucky with all these FT misses by Rockets.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we're doing our best to give them the game...they don't want it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w215/bbirnbaum/275626805_m.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w215/bbirnbaum/275626805_m.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Get a ****ing rebounds :azdaja:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Finally a freaking rebound. 

My goodness. We are playing like our legs are totally dead.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

_drewtacular_


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum with the clutch freethrows!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Two big free throws made by Bynum!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum with the big free thows, showed some real sack there.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

clutch FTs andrew


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe how many chances Houston had to tie it up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

How many open 3's did we give up that 1 possesion. 

Lucky the Rockets are playing on dead legs. The can't hit free throws.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u65/redapple2007/NUTS.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

^ Bynum


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They took one from us on our home floor in a thriller! We are returning the favor!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

f!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

why Fish why. Stupid plays all night.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u65/redapple2007/NUTS.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> 
> ^ Bynum


BAHAHAHA


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe better make these free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe makes good on the free throws. Thank God Fish/Bynum/Kobe made their free throws late.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> How many open 3's did we give up that 1 possesion.
> 
> Lucky the Rockets are playing on dead legs. The can't hit free throws.


I believe it was 3 which is unbelievable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with another tremendous all around game: 30 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, and 4 turnovers


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Money by Kobe. 

The Rockets Lakers games always end up in these sorta tight games.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> why Fish why. Stupid plays all night.



seriously. He's here to provide leadership, and stability right?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, what is Farmar thinking...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****

Why 
Why 
Why
Why


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar! Why?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> Holy ****
> 
> Why
> Why
> ...


I think I just had a heat attack


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What a bull**** call!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...wow...Houston still had a chance to ****ing tie it!

WE ESCAPE WITH THE VICTORY!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

You got to be kidding me. 

Man this win felt like a loss. 

We tried giving this game away.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dont Interview This Guy


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jesus Christ! This was the ugliest win ever!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That game almost gave me a heart attack. Glad to see we pulled it out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well we've beaten 3 quality teams, I think if we can get something remotely looking like consistency from Lamar we could end up being pretty good.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I dont give a **** we played terrible and still won...on the road..Ill take it. This game is over..now lets talk Detroit on Friday.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The Good from this win
- Our bench Farmar, Vlad and Bynum gave us something
- our post defense Kwame and Bynum guarded yao well all game
- our 1st half 3 pt shooting 7 treys in the 1st half
The Bad
- stupid decisions Fisher making dumb passes, Walton making dumb passes and odom making dumb drives. 
- PJ's coaching
The Ugly
- last 16 minutes of the game. everything in the game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

These ****ing turnovers are killing us.. when we take care of the ball our offense seems to run so smooth. As soon as the turnovers happen it just turns to ****. and then it snowballs. Its like a big unstoppable purple and gold snowball of **** rolling down a mountain


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think that we can conclude this is not very smart team defensively and outside of Kobe and kwame (the only two people than ran the pick and roll properly) this is not very smart team offensively either and there is really nothing that Phil can do about it.

Oh and who else thinks that Walton completely SUCKS!!!? **** I do


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Walton, except for a couple of instances, has not played up to expectations at all.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> These ****ing turnovers are killing us.. when we take care of the ball our offense seems to run so smooth. As soon as the turnovers happen it just turns to ****. and then it snowballs. Its like a big unstoppable purple and gold snowball of **** rolling down a mountain


I wish my **** was purple and gold.....:biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just got back from work. From the sound of things, it was the prototypical ugly win. I'll take it! You have to be encouraged that this team is hanging in there with the brutal early schedule. A win over Detroit is going to require everyone to step up since they play the Kobe zone to perfection.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Walton, except for a couple of instances, has not played up to expectations at all.


God he is a waste of money. Kwame and Walton are both over paid IMO but at least Kwame showed some worth today. Walton has been complete and total Purple and Gold ****!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone got a gif of Kobe's block on Yao?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I generally don't like Walton but give it time he has to adjust to his new role thats why he's struggling so much right now. 

Its also clear odom isn't in ideal shape he loses steam as the game goes on. 

But lets be real we played 2 very tough defenses back to back.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Anyone got a gif of Kobe's block on Yao?


Yeah..I want it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*POST-GAME NUMBERS*

*# 9* - rebounds by point guard Jordan Farmar. A career high for the young Laker ball handler. Farmar also had two makes from behind the three-point line to continue his solid play.

*# 75%* - from the free throw line (21/28) as opposed to the 60% that doomed them against these same Houston Rockets two weeks ago on Opening night. Kobe missed a career high the last time they played, but didn't miss a single freebie tonight.

*# 21* - points by Bonzi Wells. Bonzi was glued to the bench during his time with the Rockets in the Van Gundy era, but new coach Rick Adelman knows Wells and went to him often after Tracy McGrady left the game with an injury. Bonzi added 10 boards to have his best game I can remember as a Rocket.

*# 30* - points by Kobe Bryant. Sure it's his season average, but after last night's subpar performance it was nice to see the real #24 back in action. Bryant also added a block for the second straight game. This time 7ft-6in Yao Ming was the victim.

*# 19* - turnovers for the Lakers. Wha Wha Whaaaaa... this is a trend that won't stop.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We dodged like 10 bullets in the last minute, oh wait more like the Rockets missed us. But I gladly take this as a W in the table. 
Next would be Detroit, without Billups I should say. I thought that will be an easy game but Detroit has out numbers and just win without Billups. That said, I still expected another W.
Player of the game? Kobe for me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*POST-GAME QUOTES*

*COACH PHIL JACKSON*
(on the game)
"The second unit found a way to get us the lead back in the fourth quarter. When your starters are making that many turnovers (15), it has to change. Give Houston credit, they played physical and aggressive in the second half and fought their way back into the game. The defense picked up for us and Bonzi and Battier hit some big shots to get them back into the game."

(on the difference in first half and second half)
"We scored 61 points in the first half and 32 in the second half. It was because they had their defensive players out on the court and we turned the ball over too much. It was free throw defense, pretty simple."

(on Yao's miss of free throw at end of the game)
"I've never seen anything like that before. The way Yao hit the rim and he got it back and passed to Alston who just missed the shot."
*
KWAME BROWN*
(on strategy against Yao)
"We wanted to put Yao in a lot of screen and rolls and make him work a lot. We wanted him to shoot his turnaround jumper and not let him go to the basket. We wanted to get him tired. They lost Tracy and that helped, but we got Yao down the stretch."

(on the win)
"It was a great win for us after the shellacking against San Antonio last night. We bounced back and got one of them on the road trip."

*KOBE BRYANT*
(on the win)
"It's very good for us to bounce back (after San Antonio) and come out and play our best. It wasn't pretty the last two minutes. We wanted to kick it up (in the second quarter) and I was able to get my game going. My fade-away is my secret weapon. I'm entirely optimistic all the time."

(on Battier defending him)
"He is a good defensive player but I remember getting 60 before on him in a game. He is a solid defensive player and he plays with his head."

*DEREK FISHER*
(on the game)
"We got in to one of those stretches where we were not sharp offensively and it sets us up for poor defense. We just didn't play smart. Houston had a total team effort in the second half"

*JORDAN FARMAR*
(on the game)
"Defensively we were lacking in the second half and Houston made us pay for it."

(on his play)
"I trust the basketball gods and just make the right pass and our guys knock down the shots. There is a lot of chemistry on this team and we love to play together. I try to bring a lot of energy when I am on the court. Confidence is 85% of this game. Everybody can play at this level and confidence is a huge part of the success you have."


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Box Score / Highlights:

http://www.basketballforum.com/5081599-post2.html


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> *POST-GAME QUOTES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

Kobe is starting to sound like normal Kobe again. Hopefully he is feeling better about the Lakers now that we have at least beaten some good teams early in the season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is the Zen Apprentice. Just toying with Battier's mind and confidence through media barbs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kurt said:


> Box Score / Highlights:
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/5081599-post2.html


Nice job with the box score/highlights, yo. Looks great.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Nice job with the box score/highlights, yo. Looks great.


Thanks. 

Keep up the good work also with the post-game quotes and numbers.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

we gotta stop giving the ball away.

Isnt it funny how we won this game because we made free-throws down the stretch and they couldnt. Sweet revenge!

Phil really left me scratching my head with his subs this game. namely Farmars minutes. The only thing I can think of, is that Phil gets pissed when Farmar jacks up quick 3's . . . even if he is making them.

Farmar outplayed Fish again but made some really stupid plays down the stretch.

Thank god we have Kobe still. He really put the team on his back and nailed some huge jump shots when the offense went pathetic.

We scored 32 pts in the 2nd half and still won. That is a nasty victory, and Ill take it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> we gotta stop giving the ball away.
> 
> Isnt it funny how we won this game because we made free-throws down the stretch and they couldnt. Sweet revenge!
> 
> ...


At this point, if your the coach who would you rather jack up threes? Farmar when he is wide open, or Cook at anytime. Phil lets cook go in, not rebound, jack up horrible bricks, and play no defense for solid minutes at times. I doubt he is mad at Farmar for shooting the 3, especially since it was saving our ***. 

I think it comes down to loyalty. Phil is very loyal to the vets. In an ideal world Farmar and Bynum would be starting. But in Phil Jackson world, Mihm, Sasha, Cook, etc are all wild cards worth using every night.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kwame defended Yao very well, but his offensive game as usual was terrible. It is unbelievable how many passes he drops or fumbles away

Bynum did an excellent job on the boards and contested shots well. Nice to see him hit the clutch free throws. Mihm looked slow and out of shape.

Odom didn't play well, but he is obviously not in game shape yet.

Walton played terrible on both sides of the ball. It doesn't matter if he is on the bench or not his defense was disgusting. But in his defense Radman didn't give him any help rotating or contesting shots when he got beat.

Fisher made stupid decisions and played poor defense as usual, but he did hit some timely shots.

Farmar played great in the first half, but the second half he couldn't get it going for whatever reason. The same went for Radman.

Kobe needs to cut down the turnovers, he gets caught in the air too many times.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> At this point, if your the coach who would you rather jack up threes? Farmar when he is wide open, or Cook at anytime. Phil lets cook go in, not rebound, jack up horrible bricks, and play no defense for solid minutes at times. I doubt he is mad at Farmar for shooting the 3, especially since it was saving our ***.
> 
> I think it comes down to loyalty. Phil is very loyal to the vets. In an ideal world Farmar and Bynum would be starting. But in Phil Jackson world, Mihm, Sasha, Cook, etc are all wild cards worth using every night.


I would way rather have Farmar in there doing anything, than have Cook in the game. However, has Cook even played since Lamar came back? He has gotten seriously squeezed out of the lineup (thank god). But if the reports are right and Turiaf doesnt play, we might see more of Cookie.

I would have to agree with you on the loyalty thing too. Phil just doesnt trust young players and often chooses the devil he knows instead of uncertainty. 

But seriously, how do you take Farmar out of the lineup after he scores 8 pts in 8 min and makes some good defensive plays?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe is....Spiderman: http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/teams/photo?photoId=1734693&team=lal


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> But seriously, how do you take Farmar out of the lineup after he scores 8 pts in 8 min and makes some good defensive plays?



I wish I knew the answer... It's the zen master. I still like Phil. I really like Phil in the platoffs role around. But sometimes I think he just tinkers to much, and rewards the wrong guys for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Walton played terrible on both sides of the ball. It doesn't matter if he is on the bench or not his defense was disgusting.


Yeah, to me so far this season he is totally fitting the contract year player stereo type. I have always supported him. And when he spent all off season last year working on that three jumper and came into season and had a fairly consistent 3 ball, I was totally impressed. He also looked like he was in better shape.

This season he came in. Didn't look good. Obviously didn't work on his offensive sets at all. Whatever offense skills he built up last season, he flushed them away while partying all summer. 

I hope he is just in a funk, but overall I can say I'm not at all impressed with his work ethic.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I though I agree Luke hasnt been playing as well as Id hoped, it is a little too early in the season to throw him under the bus and question his work ethic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I though I agree Luke hasnt been playing as well as Id hoped, it is a little too early in the season to throw him under the bus and question his work ethic.


I'm not completely throwing him under the buss. But lets face facts. Last year he worked really hard in the off season. Made sure everyone knew when training camp started. Displayed not only a nice three point jumper, but a turn around 7 footer. I mean when you watched him last season from game one, he looked like he really came prepared.

This year he took a vacation. Nothing wrong with that if you don't want to improve. But his shot is utterly gone. I mean it doesn't look smooth, confident, etc. It just looks flat. I mean the guy is shooting 34 percent... That is so horrible.. I mean half the time he is wide open cause everyone is busy with Kobe. 

And we all know Luke has always been a poor defender, but this season is horrible for even Luke standards. 

I just hate seeing players in a contract year make that effort to improve, then once they get the deal they go back to the "I'm good enough attitude". I mean when you see the effort guys like Kobe, Bynum, Farmar, Odom (even when he wasnt supposed to be in drills, the guy was at least running em.). 

I like Luke though, and hope he gets his act together. But he really could have put more effort into the offseason.


----------

